# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  لعبة قتال الشوارع King Fighter II في ماركت الاندرويد مجاناً

## mohamed73

*لعبة قتال الشوارع King Fighter II في ماركت الاندرويد مجاناً *         الان يمكنك تحميل الاصدارة الحديثة من اللعبة الشهيرة King Fighter II لعبة قتال الشوارع الشيقة التي تملك قاعدة جماهيرية كبيرة.
اللعبة  كباقي العاب قتال الشوارع تدور حول قيامك بالدخول بقتال مشترك مع بعض  الاشرار وبعدة مستويات كلما هزمت او فزت في القتال كلما ارتفع مستواك  وارتفعت صعوبة اللعبة وصعوبة الخصم .. لعبة جميلة يمكنك تحميلها من ماركت  الاندرويد مجاناً من  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *شاهد الفيديو*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## madrabbi

جميل جدآ . شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررآ

----------

